# Pure Gyms - Has anybody used/still using them?



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

I know they arent what you would class as a "proper" gym but has anybody get any experience of this chain?

There is one in Sheffield which I am tempted to join as I can go on my dinner break for an hour, mainly interested in cycling preferably for an hour or so, or any other cardio equipment which will help me lose weight and build up my fitness.

http://www.puregym.com/

And for £18 a month to month contract I find it perfect for my needs as I dont really like gyms so wouldnt want to commit for two years etc.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

24 hour access

Less than 20 quid a month

Equipment ain't half bad

For what it is you can't complain


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Great gym I'm at PureGym Leeds, 24 hours in amazing, I can go at 9PM which suits me perfectly


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

As Breda has said

Has power racks equipment is enough dumbells go up to 40kg which is becoming a bit low for me and need more but for price the times it's never closed and you can cancel any time

I can't find another gym that beats it!


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Excellent,thank you for the replys.

As mentioned never been a fan of gyms hence why I've never signed up on a 2 year £40 a month gym as I may as well just burnt my money.First thing that attracted me is the no ties to a contract.

I drive past this gym everyday and with being a sales rep and driving around for a living,means i can go to the gym whenever i want for an hour or so.

I also like the fact that i could use the one in Nottingham where I live,when it opens,if i decide to go on a weekend.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Definitely helped with my decision even more to give it a go,especially as Leeds89 & rq355 uses the gym so good to know someone with experience of it and the equipment


----------



## robbo9 (Mar 24, 2012)

Cant complain apart from the dumbells only go upto 34kg (in leeds anyway)


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

robbo9 said:


> Cant complain apart from the dumbells only go upto 34kg (in leeds anyway)


And the skinny s keep breaking them


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

I go to puregym wolves. Love it £10.99 pm 24h. Loads of brand new machines and equipment. DBs only go up to 36kg though. Haven't counted the plates up but there's more than enough.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I went to kiss gym in Milton Keynes same thing as pure gym

3 squat racks

2 smiths

Plenty benches

Dbs up to 40kg (only down side)

Plyometrics

Plenty plates

Plenty cardio stuff

Plenty stuff all round

15 a month

Not bad really


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Breda said:


> I went to kiss gym in Milton Keynes same thing as pure gym
> 
> 3 squat racks
> 
> ...


Only time I'd pay £40 a month for a gym is when I've easily got the money to spare and want a sauna/steam room aswell. Gotta admit would love a sauna/steam room


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Plus spinning and pilates free classes if you want,lol


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Only time I'd pay £40 a month for a gym is when I've easily got the money to spare and want a sauna/steam room aswell. Gotta admit would love a sauna/steam room


A few lads I know have joined a gym here which is £42 a month in a hotel and it has a sauna,swimming pool and even squash which is nice.Still can't justify that price though and neither can they as all they do is spend 30minutes on weights them 30minutes in sauna twice a week.Waste of money imo


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Leeds89:3245950 said:


> Only time I'd pay £40 a month for a gym is when I've easily got the money to spare and want a sauna/steam room aswell. Gotta admit would love a sauna/steam room


I pay 40 at the minute for DW its a decent gym... Got sauna, steam room n all that but can't be assed to use them


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Breda said:


> I went to kiss gym in Milton Keynes same thing as pure gym
> 
> 3 squat racks
> 
> ...


24/7 The Gym in Bham total opposite of this unfortunately, total waste of money in terms of free weights. always too many people in that small area, not enough plates but plenty of unused cardio machines  I go there when Temple is closed, but never good workouts as would be in proper gym


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

fitrut said:


> 24/7 The Gym in Bham total opposite of this unfortunately, total waste of money in terms of free weights. always too many people in that small area, not enough plates but plenty of unused cardio machines  I go there when Temple is closed, but never good workouts as would be in proper gym


I signed up to The Gym in Leeds when Pure flooded, total crap, free weight area small, weights went to 30kg (LOL). Sacked the place off before they took first payment :thumb:


----------



## vjoe (Apr 9, 2012)

Breda said:


> I went to kiss gym in Milton Keynes same thing as pure gym
> 
> 3 squat racks
> 
> ...


Able to deadlift there as well? What about chalk?

Btw, it seems that a Pure Gym has opened in MK as well. Any feedback on it?


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

vjoe said:


> Able to deadlift there as well? What about chalk?
> 
> Btw, it seems that a Pure Gym has opened in MK as well. Any feedback on it?


Hi mate. You can use chalk at my pure gym.


----------



## A_L (Feb 17, 2012)

I use chalk at the one in Manchester, I've seen others also. No one has said anything.

For the price and what it is you can't grumble. Be prepared for it to be busy though if it's in a city centre. But that would be normal anywhere.


----------



## stryker007 (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm with pure gym walsall... can't complain that is untill recent months. The gym is very over subscribed, almost every evening after work it is RAMMED and totally unusable, no chance of maintaining any intensity as you can never get the kit/weights you need. I've tried going at 6:30am a couple of months, its quiet then but not sure I'm an exercise first thing type bloke.

To that end, don't suppose anyone reading this can recommend a good gym in the walsall area?


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

pure gym opened new branch in notts & have ****ed my local gym over, basically most of the members from

my gym which was proper bb type place have gone to pure gym 5 mins down the rd, mainly because its cheaper

were as bb gym was 36 per month, good news from my point is theres hardly anyone

in my gym now so you got whole place to yourself lol not so good for the owners.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

My only gripe is that the pure gym in Northampton used to be a nightclub, and they've kept the lights, disco ball and sound system.. I kid you not everyday at 5pm it turns into a rave.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Spital Hill or Granville Road?

neither are great areas.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

L11 said:


> My only gripe is that the pure gym in Northampton used to be a nightclub, and they've kept the lights, disco ball and sound system.. I kid you not everyday at 5pm it turns into a rave.


Portsmouth one isn't any better bud lol


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

vjoe said:


> Able to deadlift there as well? What about chalk?
> 
> Btw, it seems that a Pure Gym has opened in MK as well. Any feedback on it?


will be in mk at weekends so will give it a go mate.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

The Pure Gym in Mansfield is OK until around 4-6pm time when it's fookin rammed with chavs, idiots, and a plethora of other divs.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

do these pure gyms attract the cardio bunnies? Nom sayin? :laugh:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

MutantX said:


> do these pure gyms attract the cardio bunnies? Nom sayin? :laugh:


yep.  my missus will be going back to puregym i think. the tight ****.


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

I use the one in Newcastle. Aside from having a t-shirt stolen (partly own fault) i would highly recommend them.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Tonk007 said:


> pure gym opened new branch in notts & have ****ed my local gym over, basically most of the members from
> 
> my gym which was proper bb type place have gone to pure gym 5 mins down the rd, mainly because its cheaper
> 
> ...


Maybe the BB'ing gym needs to lower its prices then :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nidge said:


> The Pure Gym in Mansfield is OK until around 4-6pm time when it's fookin rammed with chavs, idiots, and a plethora of other divs.


Yeah thanks mate 

3pm is ok till 4, then your looking at 4-8pm and it's rammed! Groups of people taking up everything lol

But, it's cheap and 24/7 so I go late on and early on weekends :beer:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Tonk007 said:


> pure gym opened new branch in notts & have ****ed my local gym over, basically most of the members from
> 
> my gym which was proper bb type place have gone to pure gym 5 mins down the rd, mainly because its cheaper
> 
> ...


Which gym is it mate?


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> yep.  my missus will be going back to puregym i think. the tight ****.


your misses short and blonde by any chance? :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## PowerMyself (Sep 29, 2011)

If the Mansfield one had bags, I'd probably join. I would miss my Sunday steam but I wouldn't pay an extra £20+ a month at DW for it.

Heard many good things, it's probably great if you can go at different times of the day and night. If you mostly go straight from work, I expect it's rammed constantly.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

PowerMyself said:


> If the Mansfield one had bags, I'd probably join. I would miss my Sunday steam but I wouldn't pay an extra £20+ a month at DW for it.
> 
> Heard many good things, it's probably great if you can go at different times of the day and night. If you mostly go straight from work, I expect it's rammed constantly.


Plenty of handbags Chris 

After work 5pm is pointless as its just stressful and too much waiting in between exercises.

Go at 7am, good crowd in and no waiting for kit


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

MutantX said:


> your misses short and blonde by any chance? :whistling: :laugh:


yep lol.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> yep lol.


Think I spotted you in muscle and fitness last weekend then :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

MutantX said:


> Think I spotted you in muscle and fitness last weekend then :lol:


  think i went on monday morning. she wont go there again as she was too cold&#8230; lol


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Equipment okay and with it been cheap and 24 hour. However because of the amount of people going. Large groups of friends I found were hogging equipment and took mick with it. Too busy for me but I like my old school gyms!! Drty equipment,smell of old metal and chalk bowls


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Which gym is it mate?


its in basford just off northgate, pure gyms on nottingham rd 5 mins down the rd


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Plenty of handbags Chris
> 
> After work 5pm is pointless as its just stressful and too much waiting in between exercises.
> 
> Go at 7am, good crowd in and no waiting for kit


Exactly what I have started doing. Seen more gains in the last month doing this than at 5 as I can literally burst through my routines without having to wait for 4 blokes to finish chatting before I can get on what I want.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> think i went on monday morning. she wont go there again as she was too cold&#8230; lol


that explains why she was bouncing around like a duracel bunny atleast :laugh:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

MutantX said:


> that explains why she was bouncing around like a duracel bunny atleast :laugh:


lmao she was. her lip went blue :lol:


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> her lip went blue :lol:


was no need to hit her mate :whistling:

she was like :bounce:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

MutantX said:


> was no need to hit her mate :whistling:
> 
> she was like :bounce:


shes bonkers mate haha. i had a little hissy fit at her as well lol told her to stop being a pussy so she didnt talk to me for a bit haha

trying to get her weight training rather than those stupid classes as she is naturally muscular and in v.good shape but she is too brain washed in to doing spin and body pump ;(


----------



## Asimo (Apr 9, 2013)

Signed up the Wandsworth Pure Gym last week, as the last gym I went to went into liquidation.

Went for the first time on Friday (around 8pm). Freeweights area was busy & very clicky as it seemed 80% of the people in there knew eachother. Can't complain for the price and being open 24hrs is a massive plus!


----------

